# Bobcat Tags



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

For all you guys trying to get bobcat tags this morning, the DWR has fixed the glitches, and you can now buy tags online. Better hurry.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sold out


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I know many long time trappers and predator hunters are pissed today, thinking they had until tonight and longer. It'll be a drawing soon....bonus points and all. High fur prices and FoxPro. I am already seeing coyotes change things up just since august. Some of my trapper buddy's say that trapping on public land is getting tougher because they have bounty hunters watching them then calling their spots. I was surprised to hear they sold out so fast. I'd like to see the Dwr do a poll on the amount of permits....who bought what ..days trapped or hunted and years as a predator hunter total.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I want to know how many bought themselves tags plus tags for grandpa, grandma, wife, kids that are of age, uncles, aunts, neighbor? All for them to have extra tags. I know of a few people who do this and its BS.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't wait for bobcat prices to tank again....this is nuts.


----------

